# 撥音化



## graysesame

Hello everyone, I would like ask if other _mora _except に, の, ら, り, る, れ turns into「ん」in spoken modern Japanese. Any information is much appreciated. 

既にご存知かもしれませんが、
ナ行の「に」「の」、ラ行の「ら」「り」「る」「れ」は「ん」に変わる事があります。

先生になる　→　先生んなる
なので　→　なんで
わからない　→　わかんない
たりない　→　たんない
こんな時に現れるな　→　こんな時に現れんな
どれだけ　→　どんだけ

だが、現代日本語ではほかに撥音化するモーラがあるか心がかりになり、
もし教えていただければと思います。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

おかあ　→　おかん


----------



## kanadaaa

質問の内容とは関係ないですが、モーラなんて専門用語は、言語学(特に音声学・音韻論)を相当専門的にやってる人しか分からないですよ。

そのあたりの専門的なこともご存知なのかと思うので少し詳細に書きますが、最初に書いていた「ろ」みたいな /o/ で終わる動詞の活用系が撥音便になるようなケースはないんじゃないかと思います。
実際に言語データを調べたりはしていないので証拠にかけはしますが、五段活用動詞で /o/ で終わるのは未然形のみ、さらに後続する助動詞は基本的に「う」のみです。
撥音便は基本的には逆行同化か母音脱落のどちらかですが、そもそも /o/に後続するのは母音なのでこれらが起きる動機がありません。
ちなみに、 どれだけ→どんだけ みたいなものは、周りのモーラに音韻的影響を受けているというよりは、単なる通時的音声変化のように思えます。
（（有声）歯茎弾き音の /r(e)/ が調音法が違うだけの有声歯茎破裂音 (/d/) に囲まれているので、発音しにくいから音声変化している可能性もあります。）

ここからは個人的な見解ですが、こういう同化がどういう時に起こるとかそういう話しを規則として覚えようとしているなら、やめたほうがいいんじゃないかと思います。
こういう音声的なところは、目標言語を流暢に話せるようになれば、規則なんぞ知らなくとも自然と使えるようになるのが普通です。
もしこういうものをシステマティックに頭に叩き込みたいのであれば、大学に行って音韻論をやることをおすすめします。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

なむみょうほうれんげきょう →　なんみょうほうれんげっきょう


----------



## graysesame

kanadaaa said:


> モーラなんて専門用語は、言語学(特に音声学・音韻論)を相当専門的にやってる人しか分からないですよ。
> ...
> もしこういうものをシステマティックに頭に叩き込みたいのであれば、大学に行って音韻論をやることをおすすめします



I did take courses in English Phonetics, though I am not a language major student.



kanadaaa said:


> ここからは個人的な見解ですが、こういう同化がどういう時に起こるとかそういう話しを規則として覚えようとしているなら、やめたほうがいいんじゃないかと思います。



Well, I believe knowing/bewaring of such language pattern can help learning the target language, 
but I won't either compulsively try to attribute the phonetic change to a certain cause (assimilation, dissimilation, or a random case) when it is hard to distinguish.
The ラ行音→ん pattern helped me identify a comic dialog containing "こんぐらい大きいもん"（これぐらい大きいもの） a few days ago, and therefore, I become curious about whether other morae except listed ones may change to ん.
If anyone happens to know such case or identify such case in your life and share with me, I would be happy and thankful.
(In short, I am having fun in it.)


----------



## graysesame

Supplement to SoLaTiDoberman's reply
題目（南無名法蓮華経）は「なむみょうほうれんげきょう」と発音したり、「なんみょうほうれんげきょう」とも唱えられ、題目の唱え方は団体によってさまざまです。
Reference: 南無妙法蓮華経とはなんですか？南無妙法蓮華経の意味 | ここからはじまるエンパーク


----------



## kanadaaa

graysesame said:


> The ラ行音→ん pattern helped me identify a comic dialog containing "こんぐらい大きいもん"（これぐらい大きいもの） a few days ago


Identify it like what?


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

ひとのうち　→　ひとんち
(人の家）

きぬがい　→　きんがい
（絹蓋）

きむだいちゅうじけん　→　きんだいちゅうじけん
（金大中事件）

ノー　プロブレム　→　ノー　プロブレン


----------



## Flaminius

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> きぬがい　→　きんがい
> （絹蓋）


これは絹垣と書いて「きぬがき」と読む神道用語が「きんがい」に変化したものではありませんか?　絹蓋なら「けんがい」と読むような気がします。

きむだいちゅう -> きんだいちゅう
こんな音変化はありません。「金」以外の漢字を朝鮮語読みしないのは意味が不明です。この人が野党政治家だった頃は、日本語の音読みで「きんだいちゅう」と呼ばれましたが、大韓民国大統領になった時は、すでに人名の朝鮮語読みがメディアの基準になっていたので「キムデジュン」と呼ばれるようになったものです。

せっかくスレッドの掲題が撥音なので、[n]以外の撥音化の例をあげておくと、ちょっと古い口語で「ありがとう」の崩れた言い方に「あんがと」というのがあります。これまでの撥音化は同器音か調音位置の近い子音の逆行同化が多かったですが、これは割と異なる音素間(rとgまたはŋ)で同化が起こる例になっています。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

Flaminius said:


> これは絹垣と書いて「きぬがき」と読む神道用語が「きんがい」に変化したものではありませんか?　絹蓋なら「けんがい」と読むような気がします。
> 
> きむだいちゅう -> きんだいちゅう
> こんな音変化はありません。「金」以外の漢字を朝鮮語読みしないのは意味が不明です。この人が野党政治家だった頃は、日本語の音読みで「きんだいちゅう」と呼ばれましたが、大韓民国大統領になった時は、すでに人名の朝鮮語読みがメディアの基準になっていたので「キムデジュン」と呼ばれるようになったものです。
> 
> せっかくスレッドの掲題が撥音なので、[n]以外の撥音化の例をあげておくと、ちょっと古い口語で「ありがとう」の崩れた言い方に「あんがと」というのがあります。これまでの撥音化は同器音か調音位置の近い子音の逆行同化が多かったですが、これは割と異なる音素間(rとgまたはŋ)で同化が起こる例になっています。


----------



## kanadaaa

ちなみに、
おかあ→おかん なんかはただの方言です。
撥音便はそもそも後ろに音素が続く場合に現れるので全くの無関係です。


----------



## Flaminius

そもそも、
おかあ > おかん
という語誌を疑ったほうがよくないですか?　関西方言はs > hという有名な変化を持ちますから:
おかかさま > おかあさん > おかあはん
の後、hが脱落して、母音も短くなったと考えています。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

kanadaaa said:


> ちなみに、
> おかあ→おかん なんかはただの方言です。
> 撥音便はそもそも後ろに音素が続く場合に現れるので全くの無関係です。


Thanks!　I didn't know that.


Flaminius said:


> そもそも、
> おかあ > おかん
> という語誌を疑ったほうがよくないですか?　関西方言はs > hという有名な変化を持ちますから:
> おかかさま > おかあさん > おかあはん
> の後、hが脱落して、母音も短くなったと考えています。


御意
実は「おかん」の「ん」は「おかあさん」の最後の「ん」かもしれないと私も思っていました。


----------



## kanadaaa

Flaminius said:


> そもそも、
> おかあ > おかん
> という語誌を疑ったほうがよくないですか?　関西方言はs > hという有名な変化を持ちますから:
> おかかさま > おかあさん > おかあはん
> の後、hが脱落して、母音も短くなったと考えています。


うん、そう思いますよ。
とどのつまり「あ」が「ん」に音声変化しているわけではなくて、中の音が全部消えて最後の「ん」が繰り上がっただけですよね。
どのみちだから撥音化とは無関係だと思いますよ。
ただの方言でしょう。


----------



## graysesame

kanadaaa said:


> 撥音便はそもそも後ろに音素が続く場合に現れる


I was not aware of this definition.

I thought the definition is
撥音化：任意の音が撥音（ん）に交替すること
when I was reading this
https://www.anlp.jp/proceedings/annual_meeting/2018/pdf_dir/E6-3.pdfand post the question.

Some formulated patterns regarding 撥音化 in colloquial context are written in
section 2.3.4 口語表現, 日本語話し言葉コーパスの構築法,
but they seem to only occur on ナ行の「に」「の」、ラ行の「ら」「り」「る」「れ」 .
I wonder if there is any _mora_ possibly turns into _n_ in modern Japanese, focus but not limited on conversation.

Still, it is good to know おかん and its etymology.


----------



## Flaminius

graysesame said:


> I wonder if there is any _mora_ possibly turns into _n_ in modern Japanese


Please note that 撥音 (moraic N) is not limited to [n].  As I noted in #9, _arigatō_ > _angato_ is a phonetic change that involves a velar nasal.

I have just realised that this is also an instance of 撥音化:
おいだす > おんだす
追い出す consists of 追う (chase) and 出す (take out) and it means "to expel."  This change belongs to the eastern dialects, but I am not able to give exact locations.  The mora involved in the change is either /i/ or /wi/, depending on which level of morphology you would like to focus on.  Either way, it is not a very common trend as 買い足す (buy extra), with similar phonological conditions, does not turn into *かんたす.


----------



## kanadaaa

graysesame said:


> I wonder if there is any _mora_ possibly turns into _n_ in modern Japanese, focus but not limited on conversation.


It's okay even if you use the term _mora _because we (at least me and Flaminius) understand what you mean,
but I still don't think you should use it here since this forum/thread is a place for the general public.
(Though I say it, who has used a lot of technical terms in the replies above.)
So I still have to recommend after all that you just use the word "sound" instead.


----------



## Flaminius

As search into this forum shows, the word _mora_ has been used quite a few times.  *Graysesame*, *kanadaaa*, and I are merely the latest instances.  Since the word has turned up in posts by professional Japanese language teacher(s), I'd imagine it's a run-of-the-mill expression in classroom.  We are an academic forum (cf. Rules II.) and need be tolerant of the argot of the field.

Still, I don't want to scare off people with big words.  It's important that all participants should be on the same page.   All you need to do is, simply, to ask for clarification, and users of arcane words (myself included) should be ready to produce a reasonable explanation.

So much for administrative digression.

Now if I may, there is some more; this time on the language.  Since the OP seems to be interested in how the moraic N shows up in words, I'd like to talk about the epenthetic N.  The Japanese language often use epenthesis (inserting a sound inside a word) in order to emphasize it or to change its meaning slightly.  Some examples are:
1. elongating a consonant; e.g., とても > とっても.
2. elongating a vowel; e.g., こんな > こーんな.
These two can work together to achieve an extra emphasis.  E.g., とーっても.  Now, the third tool is our:
3. epenthetic N; e.g., ふわり > ふんわり.
ふわり ((for a textile) to be airy or fluffy) can undergo another epenthesis, ふうわり.  This is rare in conversation and I haven't seen it except in literary works.  It's hard to tell which epenthetic pattern it belongs to.  The <う> may be the elongated first vowel.  The change, however, could be two-fold.  First, the word gets /w/ doubled /huwwari/.  Then, the first /w/ is assimilated to the foregoing vowel.

Any which way, the idea of an epenthetic N helps understanding another word, やんわり.  It is an adverb meaning "gently" and used especially in context of refusal and reproach.  If we posit that its <ん> is epenthetic, we can yield やわり, for which one can clearly see similarity with やわらかい, or soft.  I shan't, however, start discussing the etymology of はんなり (demure; Kyoto dialect).  And I think it's time to stop.


----------



## Schokolade

kanadaaa said:


> but I still don't think you should use it here


えぇ。。。 mora, morae って、私もここで何回か使ってきましたけど、「何それ？」とか言われたことなかったんで。。。

この日本語フォーラム内で検索したら結構ヒットするので、今まで他にも使ってる人が結構いたってことですよね。。。Search results for query: mora


----------



## kanadaaa

Schokolade said:


> えぇ。。。 mora, morae って、私もここで何回か使ってきましたけど、「何それ？」とか言われたことなかったんで。。。
> 
> この日本語フォーラム内で検索したら結構ヒットするので、今まで他にも使ってる人が結構いたってことですよね。。。Search results for query: mora


返信ありがとうございます。本題に入る前にひとつ頼みたいことがあります。
返信をする時に「。。。」を多用されると毎回馬鹿にされているような印象を受けて不快なのでやめてください。

本題ですが、日本語教育でどれほどの頻度で使われているかは知りませんが、言語学の視点からはmoraはどう考えても専門用語です。
私はただ単に、この専門用語を知らない人から回答が来にくくなるかもしれないから使わないほうがいいんじゃない、と言っただけです。
もう一度#17で私が何を言っているのかご覧になってください。

あと蛇足ですが、2006年からの13年間で該当38件、うちこのスレッドのものが6件では頻繁に使われているとは到底言えないと思うのですが。


----------



## Schokolade

そうですか。　😞
それはどうも失礼しました。


まあ「連濁」「rendaku」なんか日本語教えるとき普通に使う語ですけど、ここではさらにヒット数少ないですね。


----------



## Flaminius

A new day and I come up with a new example.  Like the previous one, it is mainly used in the East Japan, and by older generations at that.

ふみこむ > ふんごむ
踏み込む is literally "force into a building,"and has a few other metaphorical uses.


----------



## graysesame

Thanks for everyone's suggestion and examples!
I would always happy to hear discuss on this topic.
If you noticed such in your life, please don't hesitate to share with me.
Here is another sound change related to N.
Another example I have is
それでもって→んでもって
It is not dialect but informal phrase, though.


----------



## Schokolade

Flaminius said:


> ふみこむ > ふんごむ


「ふんづける」も、もとは「ふみつける」ですもんね。
関西では、「頼みます」→「たのんます」って言ったりします。
「すみません」→「すんません」とか。

「おもろない」？（おもしろくない）→「おもんない」って言いますけど、関西だけかも。


----------

